# Mareks disease



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Im getting new chicks soon. I did NOT vaccinate them for mareks. Should i worry. I live in nc, usa


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never vaccinated , no issues here.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Likewise. NO problems HERE.
_and..._I don't use "medicated" feed either.
( I tend to think that CHICKS will either develop their OWN immunities (as need be) OR will end-up WEAK due to over-reliance upon medication. )
...or they'll die.

So....IF *YOU *are NOT the chicken....
_WHICH _would you prefer to have around ?

( *Naturally STRONG Chickens.....OR....sickly chickens that don't have good natural Immune Systems *)

Of Course...there ARE "exceptions" ....BUT *overall*.....that's MY opinion.

my 2 pesos worth, 
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I DO occasionally FEED my Chickens some Probiotics in the form of ACTIVE CULTURE *Yogurt*.
( very healthy for Humans also.....BUT, I don't have any "humans" in my chicken-yard....YET )


----------

